# Advice for high excess quotes



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Lloyd,

Hope you have all had a nice Christmas.

My partner recently bought an MG TF (group 11 or 12 if i remember correctly) and we recieved some quotes before buying the car.

She is 23 with 1 yrs NCB (as long as her current insurance do what they said they will scrap the claim against her) and the quotes we have been recieving are as low as £1300 but the excess is £1500. 

Im just wondering if you can offer any advice regarding the excess and if its risky going for this sort of policy

Many thanks and a Happy New Year to you

Andy


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

My insurance premium I could have reduced in exchange for an excess which was as much as the premium again, it is a risk which will only be known if it was worth taking after 12 months.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Personally i would chose a policy that offers the right balance of premium vs level of excess.

You don't want to be paying to much extra premium to keep the excess down as you will be paying the premium year on year and as such it could add up to a fair old premium over time.

However, at the same time, the excess has to be affordable should a claim occur. Would you really want to be paying the first £1500 of any damage or, if the car is total loss, receiving a cheque for £1500 less that the value of the car? Personally i think £1500 is way too high, unless of course it meant you were something like a thousand less on your insurance premium as a result.

Also, have a read of this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126116 - if the excess is an "all sections" excess, then steer well clear as you could be faced with a total excess of £3k in the event of a fault accident involving another car.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow thanks Lloyd thats a good read. It looks as though the quotes we are getting maybe one of those "all sections" ones but will check.

Got abit of time so i think we will keep hunting


----------

